# You guys are nuts



## Fragzem (Sep 26, 2007)

I have no clue what you guys are talking about with these lenses and settings and flashes and crap..

but I must hand it to you, you guys take some awesome photographs!

That being said... congratulations and keep up the good work..


----------



## Fragzem (Sep 26, 2007)

funny to see this old post of mine. I do now know what an f-stop is, among some other things. 

bought a Nikon P300 back in July.. pretty happy with it. It's no DSLR but it's a pretty good Point-n-Shoot.


----------

